# Stock IAT sensor observations



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

06 6 speed, LS2, Stock airbox, stock filter

I hooked up our Snap-On OBD 2 based computer today and took my car for a spin. It was 42* when I left. The IAT started out at 50* moderate driving through town and out of town. Brought it slowly up to 56-58* I parked with the engine running for 4 to 5 minutes and the IAT rose to 74* I took off up the highway and back to town all 60mph. They slowly lowered down to about 66* when cruising and 64* when flooring it. Once again I stopped for about 2 min and they got up to around 80*. I took off again (35-50mph) and they would only get down to about 72* 74* 
So I am confirming what everyone else has been saying. This thing responds slowly, but when it starts to get hot from driving and sitting around idleing it reads WAY WAY to high. In my experience today about 30* at least higher than the outside temperature. And thats after only a 15-20min drive.
I just wanted to check it for myself before I cut into my MAF harness to install my Omega that has been sitting here for a week. It is definitely on my list of things to do now.


----------

